# How Canada got it's name



## NicNak (Dec 6, 2008)

Naming Canada - Jester's Ring

Naming Canada

The original name for Canada, dreamed up by a parliamentary committee in London, was "Cold North Dominion," but that was too long, so they abbreviated it C.N.D. The King's Royal Governor presented the new name to the inhabitants, and they didn't say a word. Just looked at him. 

"Well, what do you think?" asked the Royal Governor? 

"C., eh?" said the first fellow, and just looked at the Governor. 

"N., eh?" says the second guy. 

"D., eh?" says a third one. Then silence. 

"Hey," says the Governor. "I like that. It's a helluva lot easier to pronounce when you spell it that way."


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 6, 2008)

:bounce:

...Thanks NicNak!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 6, 2008)

Just for you Jazzey 

:flowers:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 6, 2008)

Awww - thank you! :friends:  

urr:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2008)

> The original name for Canada, dreamed up by a parliamentary committee in London, was "Cold North Dominion,"



Made me wonder what Canada really means  

Name of Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 6, 2008)

....We'll make a canadian out of you yet, Daniel..
:canadian:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

We can make him an Honorary Cannuck!  

First thing is, learning how to "speak" Canadian correctly.  Here are a few general rules to get you started.

1) Eh? always is placed after a question or as a question, see rule #4.  "Daniel is a funny guy, eh?"   "Daniel really likes Wikkipedia eh?" "Daniel has a really cute atvar, eh?" Eh is kinda like asking for affirmation of what the speaker asked.

2)  The letter Z is pronounced zed and not zee.

3)  You must not drag out your O's and U's.  Jazzey gave an example of aboot.  Same goes with the word doubt, pronounced Canadian "dout"  The O and U sound are just barely touched in Canadian.

4)  Canadians don't say "huh".  If we don't understand or hear what someone says "Eh?"  is exceptable and so is the very polite "Pardon?" or "Pardon me?" and ofcourse "Sorry?"    All formed in a question.

5)  Unfortunetly Hockey is quite popular here.  Understanding hockey is going to require another chapter.  Including the difference between offside, icing.  The difference between a shut out and a shoot out.  If you already know this, then your well on your way.

6)  In Canada, we have chesterfields, which in American is a sofa.

7) We wear toques not winter hats.  (Toque is the only exception to Canadian where we actually pronounce all the syllables)

8) The shirts hockey players are called sweaters, not jerseys (according to Don Cherry)

Here are some helpful hints:

1)  You must not ask anyone if we live in Igloos,  if we all use Dog Sleighs or if it snows 365 days a year.  

If asked these questions, as an honorary Canadian,  the answer is "Of course we do"  

2) One very important thing to remember is when crossing the boarder, our speed limit signs are in kilometers not miles.  That could cost you a very nasty speeding ticked if read wrong.


So, how about it Daniel, you wanna be an honorary Canadian eh?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2008)

> So, how about it Daniel, you wanna be an honorary Canadian eh?



I'll make some poutine tomorrow and let you know


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

You're too cute NicNak!

And I'll make one tiny addendum to your post:



> 2) The letter Z is pronounced zed and not zee



Unless you're in Newfoundland then it is "zee".


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Jazzey!  We must forgive Newfoundland for that one 

I use to spend summers "down east" as a kid.  Beautiful part of the country and wonderful people


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

Haa haa haa Daniel.  I forgot another thing.  Vinegar on french fries.  Might be a bit of an aquired taste. haa haa haa

I remember asking for vinegar for my fries in Syracuse New York.  I got a funny look haa haa haa
===============
Jazzey :hug:  hope I didn't offend with my little joke about forgiving Newfoundland.....


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

Not one bit NicNak - I honestly don't offend easily.  As you may have noticed, I enjoy teasing others - I can dish and, I can take! 

I do a lot of work in Newfoundland....I can't begin to tell you some of the problems and have in understanding everyone there....Beautiful people, beautiful accent...just hard to understand at times.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2008)

> Vinegar on french fries. Might be a bit of an aquired taste. haa haa haa



Thanks.  I guess


----------



## Mari (Dec 7, 2008)

Just to help out a bit - a definition of 'eh' from my trusty Miramichi Dictionary.

eh. Do you agree?
eh. Don't you agree?
eh. Isn't that right?
eh. Okay?
eh. Do you understand?
eh. Do you know what I mean?
eh. Get the point?
eh. What?
eh. What did you say?
eh. What do you think?
eh. Canadian equivalent to America's 'huh'.

 Mari


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Jazzey :hug:  I never want to offend anyone here, everyone is so nice.
===============
:loveit::hilarious: Mari!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

I love that Mari!!


----------

